# Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010



## ron (13. Feb. 2010)

N'Abend,

ich habe mitgekriegt, dass ihr im Süden einen ungewöhnlich kalten Winter hattet. Hier war der Winter eigentlich durchschnittlich. Eine kalte Periode nach Neujahr mit Temperaturen von teilweise unterhalb der -30 Marke. Und etwa einen Meter Schnee. Was wir allerdings nicht hatten bis jetzt war eine mildere Fase. Ich weiss jetzt nicht genau, wann die Minustemperaturen eingesetzt haben, aber in der zweiten Hälfte von Oktober hatten wir Frost im Boden und auf alle Fälle seit November ist der Thermometer nicht mehr über 0 gewesen.

Im Gegensatz zu Elfriede (und teilweise auch andere natürlich), versuchen wir die Sonnenwärme optimal aus zu nutzen. Als wir uns entschieden eine Stutzmauer am Teich zu bauen, sollte die gleich mehrere Funktionen erfüllen.
Hier verwirklichten wir ein Permakultur Prinzip: ein Element - mehrere Funktionen (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Permakultur)

Sie sollte die Böschung abstützen, die Sonnenenergi ausnützen, ein Versteck für Kleingetier sein und ideale Bedingungen für Pflanzen der Trockenmauer abgeben. Im Laufe des Frühjahrs soll vor der Mauer eine Terrasse entstehen, die sich teilweise übers Wasser erstreckt. (Ich kann mir die Liege und das kalte Pils schon vorstellen )

Ich war dann doch überrascht, als ich heute aufs Thermometer sah  (Dabei hatten wir heute Morgen -14)

 

 

 

Es lebe das erste Grün!



LG

Ron


----------



## brösel (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Servus,
bei uns in Deggendorf ist die Koi Saison auch noch in weiter ferne.

Gruß 
Bernd


----------



## Digicat (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Servus Ron & Elfriede

[OT]Habe Euch/Uns, wie gewünscht, ein neues Thema spendiert .... "Permakultur - Erfahrungsaustausch"

Hier zu finden[/OT]


----------



## Digicat (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Servus Bernd

Wenn auch verspätet, ein Herzlich Willkommen meinerseits

Als ich dein Bild sah .... es kam mir sehr bekannt vor ... hast du nicht mit "Justin" über dein "Japanisches Teichhaus" diskutiert ....

Also ich finde es sehr gelungen ... 

Kannst uns vielleicht deinen Teich und den Garten näher vorstellen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Hi Bernd,

ich würd auch gerne was über den Bau des Japanisches Teichhauses und den Rest Deines Gartens erfahren.


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Quasi über Nacht hat der Frühling Einzug gehalten.
Krokusse, Krokusse, Krokusse.... einfach nur schön!
Und die __ Tulpen wachsen, daß man fast zuschauen kann


----------



## stephanie (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Hallo an alle, 

die Bilder, die ihr hichgeladen habt, sind echt schön!
Ich hab auch viele __ Tulpen, sie machen den Garten einfach ein Traum. Ich galub, dass ein sehr wichtiger Teil des Gartens ist die Gartendeko, deswegen möchte ich viele tolle Dekoelemente für diesen Sommer kaufen. Empfehlungen? 

Lg
Stephanie


----------



## Doris (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Ein frühligshaftes Hallo an alle

Letzten Freitag meinte unser Nachbar dass er am Samstag seine __ Birken fällen will. Da wir uns auch schon seit letztem Jahr mit dem Gedanken tragen unsere Birken zu entfernen haben wir uns bei der Baumfällaktion eingeklinkt.

*Hier einige Bilder der Fällaktion:*

  

Außer 2 Äste im Baum des Nachbarn hat die __ Birke keinen Schaden beim Fallen angerichtet.

 

Die Birke des Nachbarn landete genau wie berechnet....

 

bei uns im Teich...
  

und wurde von Erwin zersägt.

Dank genauer Berechnung von Erwin und dem Nachbarn landete die Birke so, dass kein Schaden am Teich entstanden ist. Die Fische und auch ich kamen mit dem Schrecken davon, denn davon dass es geplant war die Birke in unseren Teich fallen zu lassen, hatte ich 

*Und zu guter letzt noch zwei farbenfrohe Bilder*

   ​


----------



## mic_chief (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Hallo Gartenfreunde.

Bei uns ist auch der Frühling schon kräftig ausgebrochen.


----------



## stephanie (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Wow...so schöne Bilder!
__ Tulpen, Rosen, Krokusse...der Frühling ist einfach wunderbar...was ich jetzt brauche ist ein paar bequeme Gartenliegen und dann bin ich fertig auch für den Sommer! 

VG
Stephanie


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Servus Stephanie

Und wo sind die Bilder ... 
Du weißt doch wir lieben Bilder .....


----------



## stephanie (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Hallo Digicat,
ich hoffe, ich werde die Bilder am Wochenende hochladen. 
Bis heuet hatte ich wirklich keine Zeit..Arbeit, Kinder...

Lg
Stephanie


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

als endlich mal in 2010 länger die Sonne auftauchte, befreite ich mein Staudenbeet vom Winterschutzlaub und siehe da, die geben schon kräftig Gas und haben sich nach ihrem ersten Jahr gut vermehrt.


----------



## Skopp1 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Hallo, habe endlich auch mal ein paar Bilder von unserem Teich eingestellt. Nach Frühling sieht es bei uns aber eigentlich noch nicht aus. Dauert wohl noch. Auch die Wasserpflanzen lassen sich noch zeit.
Schöne Grüsse aus Unterfranken


----------



## Majaberlin (31. März 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Wollt ihr das wirklich sehen? Das Desaster?
Ich hab eben mal 4 Bilder gemacht, es ist heute morgen kalt, windig, bedeckt, der Garten sieht ja jetzt eh schon traurig aus (durch den leeren Teich und die riesige Fläche, wo die Tanne gestanden hatte), aber bei dem Wetter kann ich ja nicht mal mit meinen Stiefmütterchen gegen die Tristesse anstinken . Einfach nur traurig, wenn man sonst immer einen blühenden Garten hatte. Na ja, ist halt noch viel Arbeit, aber dann wird es hoffentlich auch wieder schön.


----------



## Skopp1 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Guten Morgen Maja,

Ihr habt einen schönen Garten und so eben, beneidenswert. Wir mußten letztes Jahr auch zwei __ Tannen fällen um den Teich anzulegen. Hat weh getan, aber der Teich war es wert. Bei uns ist es auch etwas hügeliger. In  unserem  Garten sieht es auch noch ziemlich trist aus wie du auf meinen Bildern unschwehr erkennen kannst. Sobald es grün genug ist werde ich neue (schönere) Bilder einstellen.

Schöne Grüße Sanne


----------



## axel (31. März 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Hallo Maja 

Die Blumen in den Kübeln und in den Pflanzringen sehen doch schon nach Frühling aus 
Bei mir blühen auch erst die Krokusse .

        
  und die Zaubernuß   

Falls noch jemand eine andere Korokusfarbe für mich hätte 
Bitte melden 

lg
axel


----------



## Majaberlin (31. März 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*



Skopp1 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Maja,
> 
> Ihr habt einen schönen Garten und so eben, beneidenswert. Wir mußten letztes Jahr auch zwei __ Tannen fällen um den Teich anzulegen. Hat weh getan, aber der Teich war es wert. Bei uns ist es auch etwas hügeliger. In  unserem  Garten sieht es auch noch ziemlich trist aus wie du auf meinen Bildern unschwehr erkennen kannst. Sobald es grün genug ist werde ich neue (schönere) Bilder einstellen.
> 
> Schöne Grüße Sanne



Dankeschön!
Wir haben die Tanne aber nicht des Teiches wegen gefällt, da war genug Abstand zwischen.
Aber die Wurzeln der Tanne sind oberarmdick aus dem Rasen gewachsen, da war kein Mähen und kein Vertikutieren mehr möglich. außerdem waren es Stolperfallen, wenn das Gras mal höher stand und man die Wurzeln nicht gleich gesehen hat. Die Wurzeln sind von der Mitte des Stammes aus in alle Richtungen ca. 12 m weit gewachsen! Das ging so nicht mehr, außerdem hatte sie eine leichte Schlagseite, ich fürchtete jedesmal beim Sturm, dass sie sich von selber flachlegt. . Diese ganzen Wurzeln aus dem Boden zu holen hat einen Riesenkrater verursacht ( da war der Teich vergleichsweise klein ).
Na ja, das Gartenjahr fängt ja auch erst an, da wühlen wir uns eben halt mal so durch.

@Axel
Das sind bei uns auch die gängigen Krokusfarben. Ich hatte im vorigen Jahr zwar auch noch gestreifte, aber die sind nicht wiedergekommen .


----------



## paper (31. März 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Bei mir wachsen ausser den Standardfarben  lila und gelb gestreifte.

Ich liebe __ Leberblümchen, die wachsen an der Grundstücksgrenze.


----------



## Pammler (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Bei uns ist alles bissel später!


----------



## Digicat (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Servus Gartenfreunde

Hab net viel zu zeigen ... 

 

ja, und die __ Veilchen blühen auch, aber wie g`scheit in Szene setzen 
Die Blüten liegen ja flach am Boden ... werde es morgen mal probieren :beten


----------



## Doris (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Moin

bei uns gibts auch noch nicht soooo viel zu sehen - aber zwei Bilder hab ich schon noch

  

 ​


----------



## baddie (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

hmmm also ich glaube bei mir sieht es net so schön aus wie bei Euch :?

Stand Ostersamstag gegen 17:00


----------



## sister_in_act (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

dann will ich auch mal:

   
  die __ Taglilien  wachsen zusehends täglich

  Stachelbeere hats besonders eilig

nochösterliche grüße

ulla


----------



## toschbaer (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Hallo,

na Baddie, es wird!  

Sehr schön Ulla. 

Hallo Helmut- Doris, ist es das __ Veilchen?   


und noch ein neuer Mini
         

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Digicat (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Servus Friedhelm

Ja das sind __ Veilchen 

Und hier meine versprochenen Veilchen ... im strömenden Regen fotografiert


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Ja, jetzt kommt der Frühling langsam in Fahrt - schöne Bilder!

Und ich geb es zu - ich bin bildersüchtig .

Deshalb von mir auch noch zwei, einmal die Mini-Osterglocken und dann auch __ Veilchen:


----------



## Pammler (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Gartenfreunde
> 
> Hab net viel zu zeigen ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 60480



Moin Helmut,

was ist das? Blüht bei mir auch gerade.

 

Hier was sonst noch so blüht:


----------



## Digicat (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Servus Torsten

 
Das ist eine Bergenie


 
Gehts ein bisserl schärfer ... ist recht schwer zu erkennen und ich würde eher ein anderes Gewächs vermuten ....


----------



## Annett (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Moin.

Ich tippe bei Torsten auf irgendeinen __ Schneeball (_Viburnum_  ... ).


----------



## Dodi (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Moin Thorsten,

Dein blühender Strauch könnte __ Seidelbast sein.
Guckst Du hier.http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echter_Seidelbast und hier.


----------



## Christine (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Moin,

da hat Dodi wohl recht, war auch mein erster Gedanke.


----------



## Pammler (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Könnte __ Seidelbast sein, ich glaub der hat so rote Beeren im Sommer.

Dann wird er weggebaggert, wenn er giftig ist!


----------



## Christine (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Hi Torsten,

schade, ist eigentlich eine schöne Pflanze. Aber wenn Ihr kleine Kinder habt, ist das rausnehmen sicher die bessere Lösung.


----------



## Annett (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Guten Abend Torsten.

Die Kids rechtzeitig aufklären, wäre sicherlich besser. Sonst hast Du bald gar nix mehr im Garten...
__ Efeu, Digitalis, __ Eisenhut ... die Liste ist lang.


----------

